# Northern Mantis progressionary formats:



## Tensei85 (May 26, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Just wondering what your forms progressions or basic syllabus would be comprised of in your system? And what's the logic flow?

To start out in the 7 Star Praying Mantis style that I study we utilize 9 forms to comprise the 1st level which include:

Shi er lu tan tui (sap yi lo tan toy)
Tui Jin
Gong li quan (gune lik kuen)
Shi si lu tan tui (sap sei lo tan toy)
Beng Bu (Bong bou)
Cha Chui (Chap Choy)
Dou Gang (Daw Gan)
Shi pa shou (sap baat sau)
Hei hu jia jiao (ha fu ga chao)

For us this is believed to comprise the best fundamentals of both yao & gong concepts, teaches fundamental mechanics and core concepts.


----------



## 7starmarc (May 26, 2009)

Who is your Sifu? Because that list looks very much like the root set used at the school of Sifu John Cheng here in Irvine, where I used to train:

Shi er lu tan tui (sap yi lo tan toy) - I assume this is the basic "Tam Tui" set
Tui Jin - not sure about this one
Gong li quan (gune lik kuen) - yep
Shi si lu tan tui (sap sei lo tan toy) - yep
Beng Bu (Bong bou) - yep
Cha Chui (Chap Choy)- yep
Dou Gang (Daw Gan) - yep 
Shi pa shou (sap baat sau) - yep
Hei hu jia jiao (ha fu ga chao) - yep

We also haveplease excuse the spelling)
Da Fan Cheh  - Big Wheel Fist
Sam Choi Gim - Three Attainments Sword
5th Meridian Plum Blossom Broadsword
Seven Star Double Cane/Short Staff


----------



## Tensei85 (May 26, 2009)

Hey 7starmarc,

yea thats the basic tam toy im referring to.

Tui Jin is actually a variation of the Zhan forms seen at Jing Wu for instance like Da Zhanquan.

My Sifu is Henry Chung from Midland, MI.

Lineage: Luo Guan Yu>Wong Han Fun>Chung Ho Yin>Henry Chung>Me


----------



## Jota (May 27, 2009)

There is a Tui Jin (Diu Gin) in the Leun lineage (not sure if it is taught on the LKW side).


----------



## 7starmarc (May 27, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> Hey 7starmarc,
> 
> yea thats the basic tam toy im referring to.
> 
> ...



While Sifu John Cheng officially takes his lineage through Lee Kam Wing, he has strong ties to both Henry Chung and Raymond Fogg.


----------



## Tensei85 (May 27, 2009)

7starmarc said:


> While Sifu John Cheng officially takes his lineage through Lee Kam Wing, he has strong ties to both Henry Chung and Raymond Fogg.



That's awesome! Its great to meet one of Sifu John Cheng's Todai, I have tremendous respect for Cheng Sifu. All the best in training. 

To make thing's easier I'll upload some of the characters for the forms so as not to have to translate between Canto- Mando as frequently.

Not enough time yet though, back to work...


----------

